# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  ماژول sim900 کمک

## nastaran1r

سلام دوستان من میخام کار با sim900 رو به صورت اولیه یادبگیرم جای خوبی هست معرفی کنید برای کلاس رفتن ؟
در حد یک یا دو جلسه صرفا برای استارت کار نیاز دارم تمام وسایل مورد نیاز رو هم تهیه کردم 

لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Mitra M

سلام. به سایت آپارات مراجعه کن. این لینک : http://www.aparat.com/v/qTKxp
آموزش خوبی گذاشته

----------

